# Web  -  ,  '

## admin

> ,    -   .      ()  2  1937    . ,   , ,  ,   (...)     ,    ,     ,                ,  ,  ,      ,          .  ()         ,  ,   ,     ,   .

  ,  '

----------


## Udaganka

> ,  '

   . .             .8

----------

> ,  '

          ?

----------


## admin

'   ,      :  

> .

----------


## Odo

: http://5.ua/newsline/251/0/45767/

----------


## laithemmer

.     . ̳     .   16.00     ,           . 
     ,     16         ,    . ,     ,     .
 ...  
   ,      --  .   6 .
      ?   ? 
  ,    . ,    ,     ,       .     !

----------

> .     . ̳     .   16.00     ,           . 
>      ,     16         ,    . ,     ,     .
>  ...  
>    ,      --  .   6 .
>       ?   ? 
>   ,    . ,    ,     ,       .     !

   .
 . 
    .
  .     ..
    ,      .
    .

----------

> ,      --  .   6 .

      ,   .    .
 ,,          ...     ,    .
...  -    .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .     ..     ,      .
>     .

    ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   .    .
>  ,,          ...     ,    .
> ...  -    .

  
:(     ,   .     - .      ,    ,         ,    ....
  - ,     ,   ,     .    ....   

> .
>  .
>     .
>   .     ..
>     ,      .
>     .

       -  ,   - .  ...  : "   ,     "", 䳿  ..."   ,    ,  ,   ,        .   ,       ...

----------


## avtor_saitu

,      .   ,      ,  .         ,     ( ).   ,      ,     .        (     )    (   )  . 
     , ,      -  -    stranadko@ukr.net 
 ,

----------


## admin

> ,      .   ,      ,  .         ,     ( ).   ,      ,     .        (     )    (   )  . 
>      , ,      -  -    stranadko@ukr.net 
>  ,

  ,     -   fragov@gmail.com

----------


## Gonosuke

. 
,       ,    98  99    ?

----------


## avtor_saitu

. , ,   . ,          .    ,     . 
 .      ? ,    .      70 .       " 33",       .    ,    .     ?    ,        -      .       -,  -.  
      .       ,     .     repres.iatp.org.ua .     ,     ,    ... 
     ,     http://stranadko.iatp.org.ua
    ,   Dess    ,       .     http://stranadko.narod.ru

----------


## admin

,        ,    ,  . ̳   .        ,  ,      .
  ,    - . 
P.S.    ?     - . 
'    icq: 26973356,  e-mail: fragov@gmail.com

----------


## avtor_saitu

admin!
  .        ,         ,     .
 " ",   ,  .  " "    .
 ,

----------


## laithemmer

33- ...
 16     ,       ... 
       -     ,     .

----------


## Qualcuno

,         . 
      - Wikileaks               1932-33    . 
  ,       볺    ,       1932-33   . 
,     - ,     볺   : 
"볺     ,   ,             ,   "     ". 
"  ,         糿  ,      "",       糿,         곺.      ". 
           ,             . 
     ,               . 
       ,  쒺-  . ϳ        ,   ,            .      ,        ,     . 
         ,           . 
      Wikileaks    ,   ,      "-"  "- ".

----------

?
..   ?
   ?

----------

